# century slingshot 1328 3-7



## fishbites (Sep 11, 2006)

I am looking at pulling the trigger on purchasing one of these but before I do I wanted to get other peoples take on the rod. Any stong points and weak points would be greatly apprieciated let me thank you in advance for any advice.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

The only weakpoint I can see (and it may not be one for many) is that the tip is much longer than the butt. The tip is about 7 feet long. Some folks probably prefer the longer tip. I picked one up and it felt like a great rod.


----------

